# Some Pics I took of my 528i !!



## PAP 101 (Apr 9, 2010)

*I know its only 3 pics but im testing since im a new member from NY, last pic is my friend's M5*


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Btw....are you sure your friend has an M5.....its missing a few M4 parts (Non-M5 mirrors, Non-M5 front grill) but I do like the wheels. What style wheels does your friend have?


----------



## PAP 101 (Apr 9, 2010)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Btw....are you sure your friend has an M5.....its missing a few M4 parts (Non-M5 mirrors, Non-M5 front grill) but I do like the wheels. What style wheels does your friend have?


*ONOO its not an original its a replica he got it jus like mines jus to clear that up lol*


----------

